# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.6.1 7c47b13 (4/17/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on Model 3s in Ontario, Texas, and New York this evening.


----------



## Byakuya1188 (Mar 18, 2019)

Just received mine from Southern California.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Byakuya1188 said:


> Just received mine from Southern California.


Were there any release notes?


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

This version looks to be rolling out to US based 3's now

Edit: now going ww


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Release notes looked like the previous version. Dog mode, 5% power increase and fixes bugs.


----------



## Viking (Feb 8, 2019)

I got this update around 2:00pm Pacific Time 4/17/19. Location Seattle, WA. The updates are in the two pictures. But I'll list them off anyway, 5% Peak Power Increase, Dog Mode with improvements and bug fixes, Blind Spot Collision Chime, and Auto-Folding Mirrors Based on Location


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

Same notes as 2019.8.5. So just bug fixes?


----------



## chadzi11a (Dec 10, 2017)

I got this update last night. When I hoped in the car this morning I had my second Autopilot Trial popup. The trial also includes FSD and Navigate on Autopilot.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

viperd said:


> Same notes as 2019.8.5. So just bug fixes?


that is typical of the XXXX.X.x releases. Especially the XXXX.X.x.x releases. Until they release the next full number release any should be bug fixes.


----------



## Viking (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah, the only real difference I saw compared to my last update was some bug fixes. Would be nice though if I got another 5% peak power increase!


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Does it fix the rear view camera delay bug?


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Dog mode no longer wags his tail? Or did I imagine that?


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

PaulK said:


> Dog mode no longer wags his tail? Or did I imagine that?


Now we really ARE in the realm of first world problems.......


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

Kinda strange that 2019.8.6.1 is picking up a bit now according to TeslaFi, but since 2019.12.1.1 has been pulled for the Model 3, it makes some sense. I wonder why this build over 2019.8.6.2 or 2019.8.6.3?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Dave EV said:


> Kinda strange that 2019.8.6.1 is picking up a bit now according to TeslaFi, but since 2019.12.1.1 has been pulled for the Model 3, it makes some sense. I wonder why this build over 2019.8.6.2 or 2019.8.6.3?


Some builds are vehicle specific. 2019.8.6.3 and 2019.8.6.2 have only gone to S or X so far, while 2019.8.6.1 has only gone to Model 3. There's also a new 2019.12.1.2 so it will be interesting to see how wide that one goes.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> Some builds are vehicle specific. 2019.8.6.3 and 2019.8.6.2 have only gone to S or X so far, while 2019.8.6.1 has only gone to Model 3. There's also a new 2019.12.1.2 so it will be interesting to see how wide that one goes.


12.1.2 has gone wide for Model 3.... Anyone back on this version needs to get to wifi!


----------

